# Alphacool Eisbaer 420 + Silent Loop 280 verbinden



## NCC-1701-A (12. November 2017)

Moin. Ist es möglich eine Eisbear 420 und eine Silent Loop 280 zu verbinden zwecks größere Radiatorfläche? 

Ich habe nämlich die SL 280 hier noch rumfliegen

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Narbennarr (12. November 2017)

Du meinst den Radi einbinden? Ja klar....abschrauben und an die Eisbaer dran schrauben. Schläuche und FIttings hast du ja genug und sie kompatibel.

Warum ICH das nicht machen würde:

-bei CPU only ist ein 420er Radi eh schon oversized
-kostet ein 280er Radi - sofern man ihn denn unbedingt haben will - nicht die Welt, Verkauf also lieber dein SL


----------



## Ryle (12. November 2017)

Können ja, befüllen und entlüften ist mit den Dingern aber leider ein Alptraum, selbst mit einem eingebundenen AGB. Aber mir wird auch vom Alphacool Halterungs-System schon ganz schwindelig, leider hat das bequiet ja auch übernommen. Selten so einen Murks erlebt und die bauen seit Jahrzehnten Wasserkühlungskomponenten...


----------

